# Iron Works BBQ Unit



## PetC (Jun 8, 2013)

I have a 24", 4 burner, stainless steel BBQ unit from this 'Iron Works' company that, I think, hailed from somewhere in Michigan, USA a dozen years ago.  I bought it online then, and it shipped out of Michigan.  I can now find NO reference online to the company.  Does anyone know what happened to Iron Works?  I need new burners for this unit now, since 2 have burned out.  Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 10, 2013)

I tried to search it, I received nothing. Do you know what county it was located in, that would help.


----------



## PetC (Jun 10, 2013)

I bought it out of Michigan, United States of America and was led to believe that it was manufactured there.  I too have searched the Internet extensively and have found nothing to reference Iron Works BBQs.


----------



## Max1 (Jun 10, 2013)

OK I understand that you got it from Michigan, United States. I was asking if you know the City or County that it came from? I being from Michigan have more resources than that you may.


----------



## PetC (Jun 10, 2013)

Thanks Max.  Sorry, I misread your earlier post and thought you were asking which country, not county.  We don't have counties out here and I read it as a typo.  
To answer you now, NO, I have no idea where in Michigan it came from.  My recollection thinks around the Flint or Pontiac area, but I could be mistaken.  It was not from the upper peninsula.  It was a $1,800 (overly expensive), stainless, BBQ unit, arriving crated, fully assembled. Short of forwarding photos, this is all I know.  Thanks for your interest, Max.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok this may lead some to think maybe we are seeking some type of exotic proprietary burners here. Why cant we retrofit some regular old Home Depot burners onto this puppy. Thanks eh?


----------



## PetC (Jun 11, 2013)

I have not cleaned this up to actually SEE if I can yank those burners clean out.  I took a quick look and thought that they looked like they are welded in there. I need to look harder since, like you, I've come to realize that this thing isn't going to get OEM burners - a retrofit is in the offing.  I guess I better roll the sleeves up and see how to get the old out and something new in there.  I might take it to a local BBQ shop and snoop around H.D., et al, and see what is available.  Any suggestions about any of this will be appreciated.  TIA


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 13, 2013)

Sounds like you could use a good plumber or welder. They can normally make stuff made out of metal get with the program. Load it in your pickup and run it it by the local welding shoppe about quitting time..along with a case of iced down Moose Jaw.or whatever kind of beer yall drink up there. Ask for a free estimate as you pass out the brewskis. Would seem a shame to knock a high dollar cooker in the head for lack of burners. The company who made it had to buy them somewhere too. Kindly keeps us posted about it. PS you can also do that trick at the place which peddles Propane.


----------



## GT149X (Jul 27, 2013)

PetC said:


> I have a 24", 4 burner, stainless steel BBQ unit from this 'Iron Works' company that, I think, hailed from somewhere in Michigan, USA a dozen years ago.



Hey PetC;
I have this grill too. It was installed by the previous owner of the house I bought 10 years ago and no information was provided.  I have done much searching and have good news  and bad news. 
Your grill is an Iron Works model OCB-24EB. It is a great grill! Just a few months ago, all vendors of the cast iron burners started showing 'not available' so i think whoever was manufacturing them has stopped. It is unlikely we will see the again, so i have started looking to retrofit burners. Still looking...


----------



## PetC (Jul 29, 2013)

I have found that the burners have a single screw on the back end of each burner holding them in place.  The burners just slide out of the valve assembly.  They are built of simple square tubing with appropriate holes drilled to let the fuel escape to burn.  The back end appears to be pressed together and welded shut.  Similarly the valve end is compressed just enough so that the circular orifice for the valve outlet fits in two corners of the tubing.  I have employed a local welder to build me four burners out of stainless for $25-30 each.  Those should arrive in a week or so.


----------

